# Nawws



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

1st....i always wondering if my Engine would be able to take the punishment form the Naawwws...but i'll never know cause i Aint doing it hehe...just goin for the 13sec all motor E next year with a BB swap


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

NiN_00 said:


> *1st....i always wondering if my Engine would be able to take the punishment form the Naawwws...but i'll never know cause i Aint doing it hehe...just goin for the 13sec all motor E next year with a BB swap *


all motor?
i thought you were going det


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

Good BOY!!! < pats on the head >... All motor... GOOOOODDDD BBBOOOYYY!!


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

nah not going DET at first  maybe down tht eraod...i just want the SR20 first...drive it for awhile


----------



## SentraRacer97 (Apr 30, 2002)

anyidea how well it improves time with a 50 shot to the ga16de for a 1/4 mile.


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

i know one guy that ran a 14.7 in his Nitro setup in his GA16...and he knows a guy that ran 13.7 but i dont know what Shot they had running


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

a guy ran 14.3 with 100 shot on his 93 XE


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

poor engine hehehe taking a pounding like a guy in prison w0ot


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

The article in NPM a while back that Bosaw wrote on the almighty NAWWWWWS said something about the GA16 only being able to handle a 55-shot stock. The stock injectors and fuel pump are crappy (190cc/min, IIRC) and can only dump so much fuel into the system. If you upgrade the injectors and pump, you should be able to dump quite a bit into the engine before the weak rods break.


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *a guy ran 14.3 with 100 shot on his 93 XE *



Wow thats a pretty big shot dont you think??? im surpised that engine could take such abuse like that. Did it survive to leave the track in one piece?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2002)

*100 shot?!?!?!?!?*

The GA16 can hold SAFELY a 50 shot of nitrous oxide....after that , its only a matter of time before that pup goes baaang.

HSentra


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

So is this a 100 shot of NOS in a stock GA16???


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

I think a recint issue of SCC said it best "It's like crack for your car" Nuff said


----------

